# How to (drill) open a lock, lockpicking



## Alkoholschmuggler

Hey guys,

Anyone has a could manual on how to open a lock?

Here's my situation:

I tried to drill open this appartment door lock (zylinder locK), but ran out of battery power (big drill). Door is still closed, but the lock is pretty fucked up. Went in a good bit with a 8mm drill at the bottom of the keyhole, maybe .5 of an inch.
Gonna recharge the batteries and just keep on drilling i guess, or does anybody has a better idea/suggestion?

In case this has been posted before, didn't find it, could u send me the link

thanks

randale


----------



## stove

haha I assume English isn't your first language?

Anyway, the idea behind drilling a lock out is to either hit the tumblers (a high speed drill with a 3mm-ish bit) and then turn the lock, or blow the whole core out. To do that, you'll need a decent drill, and a big bit, as you are attempting. Depending on the lock, it might be hardened steel. A simple question, but why bother drilling out the entire core, as opposed to just going around the lock? 

For example: Flex the doorframe with a 4x4 and a car jack, and the door will open on it's own (assuming it is not deadbolted)- also works with a pneumatic cylinder and a bike pump...

A swift kick right by the knob works well also...

A drill, a keyhole saw, and you can cut the entire lock segment out...



Anyway, a bit more info on the setup, and I can tell you how to get through the door fairly easily.


----------



## Alkoholschmuggler

Hey, 
nope german is my native language, but english works allright.
Thanks for your answer, here some more details. 

Its an appartment door, german one, probably a little more solid and heavy then american doors. 

i don't think i would be able to get somthing under the door and flex it, but how would u do that exactly? Not sure

my initial idea was to just drill out the tumblers, do u think that is still possible. 
What would i need to do to take out the whole core? do i need a keyhole saw for that, don't have one...


----------



## Diagaro

I think he meant a car jack and thick lumber cut to length set horizontally against the door and operated to make an outwards force, I've done some framing and No matter how strong the door its never stronger that than the frame and door frames are not meant to be forced apart from the center of the door even a deadbolt would be no match for that - but you'd need a 3 inch separation to dislodge the bolt pretty much destroying the portal - it would need rebuilt, no amount of ducktape can fix that kind of destruction.

study this pic. If you can drill till dead battery where you are trying to gain access you can probably suffer some splintering wood sounds


----------



## dirtyfacedan

There are several methods to lock "picking". There are several organizations dedicated to the skill as well, such as Toool - Toool . Here is a quick guide to one method, called "Bump Keying, or "Lock Bumping". Lock Bumping - Caution Protect Yourself - Bump Key . Have fun!


----------



## Sc0ut

bump keys work awesome and they dont damage the lock. it only took ten minutes of fiddling before i got pretty good at it. ive let myself into friends houses a few time while they were sleeping and rearranged furniture etc. check out this site Bump Keys, Lock Picks, Automotive Entry, Bump Key, Bump Hammers and How To Pick Locks: BumpMyLock.com they have bump key sets as well as padlock shims (made my own out of a beer can) and other tools for getting in to places


----------



## Alkoholschmuggler

Hey again,

@ too late for bumb keys. So we have a big fat hole in the center bit of the lock by about 1/3 of an inch. So far so good but what to do now. Opening it by jammin in a screwdriver some how, some way, anybody has more details for the most moronic lock picker?


----------



## Gudj

Alkoholschmuggler said:


> Hey again,
> 
> @ too late for bumb keys. So we have a big fat hole in the center bit of the lock by about 1/3 of an inch. So far so good but what to do now. Opening it by jammin in a screwdriver some how, some way, anybody has more details for the most moronic lock picker?


 

It would help if you took a picture, I'm not sure if it's too late to manipulate the pins or not.
But, since you went at it with a drill, I am thinking you might not care that much about the door? If so, just drill a bunch of holes around the handle/dead bolt and kick the door in.


----------



## Alkoholschmuggler

Gudj, no actually like the door, and wanna keep it intact, people r still paying rent for other apartments in the building. So i am just tryin to open that fuckin door and change the cylinder lock, too late to manipulate the pins, they're gone for sure, tryin to upload a pic later.

Question: Step 2 after drilling out the lock.


----------



## crazy john

that settles it, tomorow im makeing a bumpkey and practicing till i get good. no more prying doors or climbing to broken windows to enter my squats hahaha


----------

